# Signature Competition/SOTW 2 (Week Ending July 31, 2009)



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Alright, here we go with SOTW 2. Our last winner was D.P.

So here we go....Registration begins............NOW.

I'm not going to put a limit on when entries can be submitted, as we have no way of knowing how many people will enter. So feel free to post whenever you want as long as it's before the deadline (July 31)

This edition will run until July 31, and the voting will be up on August 1st and 2nd. Then, a new thread will be up, so on & so forth for each week. Simple enough.

----------


*Competition Guidelines:*

Participants: *as many as we can get*
Theme: *Nature*
Size:* MAXIMUM 450 x 250*
User Insignia: *Not Required*
Due Date: 7/31/09 at 11:59 pm EST


----------


*Prizes:*

The winner receives *200,000* credits, and the runner up gets *70,000* credits (thanks to N1 and Kryonicle)

Additionally the winner will hold this belt and will have to defend it each week so we can see who holds it the longest. If you win a week you have to enter the next week and so on until you lose.










Good luck!


Sign up now:


1. *D.P.*
2. *Michael Carson*
3. *Kryonicle*
4. *N1™*
5. chuck8807
6. *Spoken812*
7. 
8. 
9.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Sign me up, buddy. :thumbsup:

Nature, so like... ocean and forests and stuff?

Just making sure.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Michael Carson said:


> Sign me up, buddy. :thumbsup:
> 
> Nature, so like... ocean and forests and stuff?
> 
> Just making sure.


Yup. Gotta keep you guys on your toes. Who would have thought you'd be making Nature sigs. Let's see how creative you guys are.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Lol nice, it should be interesting.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

In.

Nice theme choice, only done one Nature SOTW before.

I'll add 30k and 10k as well D.P to double the prizes (100k + 50k if we get 6+ entries)


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

im in bitch.

ill add 40k for the prize


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

N1™;947075 said:


> im in bitch.
> 
> ill add 40k for the prize


Awesome thanks for adding credits guys.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

im in...


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Almost done with mine. Can't wait to see what everyone comes up with.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

OHH, dang, forgot about the smaller date to turn them in. 

I'll get started on mine now.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Photoshop is go on my laptop. Sign me up brother.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> Photoshop is go on my laptop. Sign me up brother.


 Nice!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Here is my entry.

I forgot about the shorter time limit to turn them in so I did what I could on short notice, as I won't be able to work on anything tomorrow.

It looks simple, but it's all brush work, no renders, harder than you would think to make.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Since we got 6, Im adding 100k to the winner and 50k to the runner up.

Me and MC had a very similar idea. I was goin to make a sig using a stock photo of say, an Orca or something but thought against.

EDIT - MC and my sigs were a little too similar in idea, so I'm going to submit a new one rather than enter the one I previously posted.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

All brush MC? Nice. :thumbsup:

Btw, thanks to Kryonicle, the prize has just been bumped to 200k for the winner and 70k for the runner up.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

KryOnicle said:


> Since we got 6, Im adding 100k to the winner and 50k to the runner up.
> 
> Me and MC had a very similar idea. I was goin to make a sig using a stock photo of say, an Orca or something but thought against.
> 
> EDIT - MC and my sigs were a little too similar in idea, so I'm going to submit a new one rather than enter the one I previously posted.


Sorry. :thumbsup:



D.P. said:


> All brush MC? Nice. :thumbsup:
> 
> Btw, thanks to Kryonicle, the prize has just been bumped to 200k for the winner and 70k for the runner up.


Thanks, buddy. :thumbsup:

I can't wait to see what everyone turns in, it's an awesome theme.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This should be the last week Im out hopefully. Problem is just got home and my laptop shit the bed so its in getting fixed right now.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

That sucks, hopefully you're back in full form soon.

Also, thanks for the added creds, Kryonicle.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Alright here's mine:













.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice, good job.

Also, your avy is missing.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Michael Carson said:


> Nice, good job.
> 
> Also, your avy is missing.


Thanks.

And yeah, I was doing a little update.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Oh, pretty avy.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Argh! I want to upload mine so bad! Imageshack is failing!!!

EDIT: nvm, lol.










I know it's kinda bad but I'm learning ya know.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> Argh! I want to upload mine so bad! Imageshack is failing!!!
> 
> EDIT: nvm, lol.
> 
> ...


Nice job man. Really.

This contest is to show creativity, and you certainly did that. 3 different styles so far, all unique, this is great.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey guys, unfortunatly I'll be unable to get another done, been busy with work and a busy assed weekend planned as well. So i'll be entering the sig I posted previously, then took away again as I can't make an alternative.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

here's my entry ...tough category (was gunna go with a great white shark jumpin outta water but pics were bad quality so went with this)


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Really good sigs, guys.

Good job everyone.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

my fav animal


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice, good job, N1


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice job everyone. I'll put up voting tomorrow, and we'll see what everyone else thinks. 

I want a lot of votes for this so I'll be spamming the lounge, and have a link in my sig to get some votes, feel free to do the same.


----------

